# Breakfast on SWC



## Brian (Dec 7, 2018)

SWC is scheduled in to Los Angles about 830am....will breakfast in dining car be offered?


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 7, 2018)

There is (usually) one breakfast seating into Los Angeles, and it starts at 5:30 am (sometimes earlier). Some items may not be offered. On the plus side, you're coming off a time change overnight, so it doesn't "feel" that early. I believe that when the train leaves San Bernardino, the breakfast seating closes (although, if you're already seated, you can finish).

If the train is running late, the breakfast hours may be extended. But don't count on it. If you want breakfast, make sure your sleeping car attendant knows to wake you up in time or else ask him the night before to bring you "room service."

Edit To Add: There's some significant "padding" in the schedule into Los Angeles. If you leave Fullerton on time and encounter no significant delays, you'll probably be in Los Angeles by 7:30. You might want to wait and purchase a real breakfast down the street from Union Station at Philippe's.


----------



## Thanks (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply.  Looking forward to my first long distance train and in a sleeper.  Thanks for the tip about Philippe's.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 7, 2018)

In October, returning to LA on the Chief, the "modified" breakfast consisted of a choice of one of the top three items on the breakfast menu: Scrambled Eggs, Continental Breakfast or Buttermilk Pancakes


----------



## pennyk (Dec 7, 2018)

I was on the SWC this week. It looked like we were going to be early, but got delayed by freight overnight. Breakfast started at 5am and went until Riverside. Because we were running a bit late, we had plenty of time to eat. The choices were scrambled eggs, pancakes or continental.


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 8, 2018)

I usually skip  the mediocre breakfast coming into LA and walk down to Phillipes on arrival, which serves a very good breakfast.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 8, 2018)

Same here. Even getting off the SL, once I “wake up”, I head to Phillipes.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 8, 2018)

Is Phillipe’s particularly good, or is it just a decent place near LAUS?


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 8, 2018)

I'd say the latter. It's worth visiting if you're there, but I wouldn't make a special trip for it or anything.


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 8, 2018)

It is a good breakfast for a good price.  But the French Dip sandwiches there are worth going out of the way for.  Ask for it "wet".


----------



## pennyk (Dec 8, 2018)

I would not go out of my way to go there (and I didn’t). I do not eat French Dip sandwiches and had breakfast on the train. I ate lunch at the new brewery in Union Station and had fish tacos and a local craft beer for an extremely reasonable price.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Dec 8, 2018)

I'd be more interested in trying out the new dining establishment in Union Station than going elsewhere, as well.  I want them to be well supported so that the long unused space will become productive and that historical space be preserved at the Station.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah. I do like French Dip sandwiches but I was underwhelmed with the ones at Phillipe's. Of course, I asked for them double-dipped, not "wet"...my first time...and I was very disappointed that they did not serve the au jus on the side.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 22, 2018)

Breakfast is great @ Phillipe, and the Lamb Dip Sandwiches are Outstanding! The Beef Less so IMO.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 22, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Is Phillipe’s particularly good, or is it just a decent place near LAUS?


&



ehbowen said:


> I'd say the latter. It's worth visiting if you're there, but I wouldn't make a special trip for it or anything.


&



pennyk said:


> I would not go out of my way to go there (and I didn’t).


Same here.  It's okay if you've got some time to burn but it's also nothing particularly special IMO.


----------



## tomfuller (Dec 25, 2018)

My best breakfast on the SWC was in New Mexico with Mark Murphy (Amtrak VP for Long Distance routes) and 2 other gentlemen.

If the train is early, count on a breakfast at Phillipes.


----------

